
Ask HN: What features would you like to see in a Hackernews reader? - yehosef
There are many hackernews clients out there and a few apps that are commercial.  I&#x27;m wondering what features people would really like to see in a reader, especially ones that might tip the scale and be worth it to pay for.
======
billconan
Hide ariticles that have been read.

Group duplicated articles.

------
SQL2219
Aggregation of interesting info.

Such as: number of posts by day

8-27-2017 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||

8-26-2017 |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

8-25-2017 ||||||||||||||||||||||

8-24-2017 |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

8-23-2017 ||||||||||||||||||

...

OR average points by hour of day posted:

24 - 2

23 - 3

22 - 4

22 - 4

21 - 13

...

~~~
yehosef
This seems like interesting info - but something you'd like to see in a
reader? Or do you mean like in your other comment for a specific topic?

I was thinking about a date/time aggregation for the comments.. Not so useful,
but I'd be interested to see.

